# Minnie and suitcase dog



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

took these the other day and thought i'd share the last pic is Connie on her last day here hiding in a suitcase if you were wondering lol


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

awww great pics, love the suitcase one,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

what lovely pictures.i do have a swisted neck now lol


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

oops, sorry 'bout that


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Aaaaw Lovely piccies of lovely dogs


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

great photos, love the one of connie


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2008)

haha lovely pics, shes a very good looking girl aint she 

i think she was hoping to go on her hol's in the last picky lol.


----------



## bullbreeds (Jan 14, 2008)

...........Great pictures.


----------



## TinyTashi (May 29, 2008)

great pics love the one in the suitcase


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks  
took some more pics today but lost the usb cable lol


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

aaaar bless great pics


----------

